# Healing hyperthyroidism with copper. Hypo -with zinc.



## Scuba (Nov 30, 2017)

I start with this- it saved my life. I was having severe thyroid storms. My T3 and T 4 were way too high. My TSH was 0.02. I had hyperactive thyroid. Doctors offer only couple of solutions that are nothing else but killing function of thyroid or cutting it out. Even though my storms were happening every day i was not ok with that. Thyroid storms are the most cruel thing you can imagine. It feels like someone grabs your heart and starts taking your body atom by atom.You get claustrophobic to the degree when earth seams to small and too tight for you. I was desperate. Then i found one website where person was talking about healing hyperthyroid with copper. I went straight to the store. I started with 4 mg a day. I had overdose. I lowered to 2mg and then raised to 3mg a day. I would open capsule and add portion to 3oz of mineral water . This way i could take my copper 4 times a day. My nightmares stopped almost right away. I was taking it for 1.5 month. I did my blood work. My T4 and T3 were normal!!!! TSH was high. That means i went from hyper to slightly hypo. Which is fine with me. I know how to correct hypo. Just wanted to worn. Watch your tests, watch how you feel. This way you can catch when it is time to stop taking copper. I recommend to do hair analyses from reputable lab. This important to see what minerals are deficient in your body. Highly recommend also to read books written by Carolyn Dean " The magnesium miracle " , and books by doctor Lawrence Wilson about mineralizing body.

I wrote review on solaray copper before concentrating my attention on copper benefits with hyperthyroidism . But I need to mention two more aspects that are very important. After about one month of taking solaray copper ( not exceeding recommended daily value for this nutrient) I tested my ferritin and % saturation level for my blood. The reason for that that two month prior my lab test showed that my ferritin was high. I also knew I had genetic disorder when iron is absorbed more readily by my body causing iron overload. After second testing I realized that I lowered my ferritin from 205 ug/dL to 71 ug/dL, (Ideal range 20-80ug/dL) elevated low TIBC, lowered high % saturation. All this mean that dangerous concentration of iron in tissues that leads to number of diseases was corrected. If you have hemochromatosis or just regular iron overload it is very good news for you. Modern doctors treat it with blood letting or dangerous chelation drugs. They say '' there is now cure, learn how to live with it. '' Copper is counteracting iron agent. Copper deficiency unleashes iron. Of course there are many other nutrients involved in metabolism. But seams like copper was the key nutrient in my case. Tests showing overload of iron: Low TIBC , High % saturation, High Ferritin. When on top of that CRP is high it's another marker of iron overload..Those tests available to public at most labs without paperwork from doctor. 
Another good news for those who wants to quit drinking coffee. My cravings for coffee were gone after couple of weeks of taking copper. No withdrawal what so ever. No desire to drink it. More energy in the morning. Cleared head, better sleep. 
Is it possible that overload of iron was trigger for hyperactive thyroid in my case? Possible.

Do any of us ask WHY? My thyroid is acting the way it's acting? Did we do our own research instead of relying on doctors? What makes your adrenals to push your thyroid to overreact? Do we eat food supporting our health? What do we even know about food we eat? Can other health issues be part of one problem? Stop beliving that age brings health issues. It's all the way around. Stop beliving that doctors will help. They have no clue how nutrients work in our bodies simply because they were not trained for that. It is YOU who is going to suffer after radioactive iodine, after removing your gland.

We need to remember that our body is one highly intelligent biological vehicle for our soul. We cannot look at disease without looking at body's processes in whole. Everything is smartly connected and functioning in a synergy. Problem with thyroid can be overload of copper, deficiency of zinc or deficiency of copper and zinc all together. Can be toxicity affecting all body functions. I recommend to do hair analysis again. You do not need doctor for that. Pick a lab that does not wash hair. I'm positive you will discover lots of keys how to improve your health.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Please share some before and after lab results with ranges.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

with the high iron does that indicate that you might have the mthfr mutation gene just a thought


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

So how about posting some before and after thyroid hormone results?


----------

